# Need suggestions for 43" 4k UHD Smart TV at ~₹30k



## TigerKing (Aug 6, 2020)

*1. Budget?*
~30k or less
*2. Display type and size?*
4k UHD and 43"+
*3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?*
TV, Smart things (casting, internet, ott apps, other apps)
contents from = 4K UHD 2160p HDR 10bit or 12bit supported mostly for (4k prints from ***ahem groups***)
(I don't know whether these formats HDR, HDR10, HDR10+, Dolby Vision or HLG will able to play these above videos)




1080p 12bit supported on 4k HDR tv?
As I searched mediatek is leader in TV market, is it capable enough to play this.
Also 2GB and 16GB is really necessary for 4k UHD? I don't see many tv has it.
*4. Types and number of ports required?*
2+HDMI ARC needed (for speaker future purchase), Ethernet/LAN, 3.5mm jack, 1+USB ports,
is it possible to connect 4+ Bluetooth headphones on TV at a time?
Are there any else ports?
*5. Preferred choice of brand?*
What exact difference will be there in branded and others? I see too many similar specs, but they don't mention exact hardware they used.
preferable os - Certified Android TV (google play store or google apps) high boot time for android tv, will be fine.
Not used any Smart TV, don't know much about Fire OS, webOS or Tizen or Linux TV.
*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*
preference to any latest model. Value for money.
No TV in consideration.
Any TV that will last around 5+ years max
(I was looking for branded TV (specifically LG), as most company have good service after purchase. But confused about need of after sale service.)
*7. Any other info that you want to share.*
need 20w+ sound (even 20w seems not good enough).
_After sale service or any repair service does not mean a thing as I experienced. And there is not enough warranty years to claim for it.
Most cases standard TV needs repair after 4-5 years later, when there's no warranty. except "display panel" everything can be repaired but service center don't repair it. They just replace it with new one. Display panel costs around 40%-80% of TV price. So service does not mean anything unless it's in warranty. Otherwise standard TV lasts for many years if you are lucky. (correct me if I am wrong)
I have experienced this in case of standard TV. Is this similar for smart TVs too. _
*Are smart tvs more prone to damage because of being smart (OS problems, hardware problem)? Anyone using smart tv without issue over 5 years?

I can wait till Diwali too for better value for money Smart TV.*

*Any suggestion before purchasing Smart TV, as most TV's are online you can't check lower brightness, higher brightness, features, etc.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2020)

Keep an eye on this TV fits your budget:

*www.philips.co.in/c-p/55PUT6103S_9...slim-smart-led-tv-with-pixel-precise-ultra-hd
Or if you can extend a bit this is Bang for the buck

*www.vutvs.com/product-page/vu-cinema-4k-tv


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 6, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Keep an eye on this TV fits your budget:
> 
> *www.philips.co.in/c-p/55PUT6103S_9...slim-smart-led-tv-with-pixel-precise-ultra-hd
> Or if you can extend a bit this is Bang for the buck
> ...


55" too big for small room.

Vu 43 CA, this have inbuilt sound bar is it cool. I also thought about this but if they giving 3 models at similar price range MRP ₹36k. As it is with sound bar, it might be missing one or two features compared to other 2 models of similar price in 4k category. (43PM, 43UT)

*www.flipkart.com/vu-108cm-43-inch-...id-tv/p/itmd98cbdb233ae6?pid=TVSFZARWGJSCH2YH


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

The panels from Vu are great LED panels with FALD features and A+ grade.
Compare the picture quality first as I found them to be excellent than most of the other brands.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> The panels from Vu are great LED panels with FALD features and A+ grade.
> Compare the picture quality first as I found them to be excellent than most of the other brands.


No FALD at this price point


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

Hisense A71F 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India
Hisense TVs are now available in India. Vu rebadged their TVs & sold it here. OOS now though.


Most TVs under 1 lakh has 8bit+FRC panel. HDR10 is relatively easy to get, that Hisense TV supports Dolby Vision which needs a good panel relatively (like 400 nits of brightness).


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

*www.flipkart.com/vu-108cm-43-inch-...id-tv/p/itmd98cbdb233ae6?pid=TVSFZARWGJSCH2YH
*www.flipkart.com/vu-108cm-43-inch-...id-tv/p/itm145737828bab3?pid=TVSFSNJVZEVWUSCU
*www.flipkart.com/vu-premium-108cm-...id-tv/p/itm20f01d180b1f3?pid=TVSFPENZWHAAVD7Z

What's exact difference between these 3? 
-1 has sound bar
-cinema tv lags when casting/mirroring

Different prices but same specs in manual on their official site. Please check those specs in PDF.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No FALD at this price point


*www.vutvs.com/product-page/vu-ultra-4k-tv
This one is 36k and DLED panel

and the review


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No FALD at this price point


Yes.
As I searched.
Vu has, Full Array LED = Direct LED.
Full Array Local dimming (FALD) is different which is not there in this VU TV. It's marketing gimmick. As everyone says.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

FALD is actually a DLED. Its just the marketing name which LG introduced in 2018.

Check the review posted above you will notice the picture quality with deep blacks and 400 nit brightness.

plus you will be supporting an Indian brand if you decide to buy this TV 

Vu Premium & Vu Ultra 4K are same in hardware and specs the only difference is the 1 additional HDMI CEC port in latter. So, I would suggest choose Ultra 4K and also its available at offline stores and Amazon


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

vu rebranded Hisense TV
Thomson and Kodak both licensed by same Super Plastronics company
Anything else remaining?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.vutvs.com/product-page/vu-ultra-4k-tv
> This one is 36k and DLED panel
> 
> and the review


All vu TV manuals showing DLED.
Cinema tv = CA model
premium tv = pm model
Ultra tv = ut model
Correct?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

What about other companies?
Mi, nokia, realme, Kodak, Thompson, tcl, iffalcon etc etc.?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes, but get the Ultra TV 4K if you want to use the TV as Monitor or add some gaming consoles due to HDMI CEC port


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> What about other companies?
> Mi, nokia, realme, Kodak, Thompson, tcl, iffalcon etc etc.?


They are not DLED and have issues and complaints from users.

iffalcon is no more in market and TCL is good but after sales service is poor.
Nokia & Kodak are new to will take time to settle well.
Thompson never saw any TV reviews.
Mi is a joke and have quality issues.
Realme is a new player just entered but is limited to FullHD and ELED panel


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> FALD is actually a DLED. Its just the marketing name which LG introduced in 2018.
> 
> Check the review posted above you will notice the picture quality with deep blacks and 400 nit brightness.
> 
> ...


Vu is indeed claiming DLED in their specs, still not sure if it's actually that. DLED/FALD are similar, I agree, but usually it is expensive to implement. Even if we forget DLED, I agree that Vu has one of the best panels in budget TVs. Many people have praised it.

Maybe it has DLED, but doesn't have the tech to dim some LEDs when required based on the video.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

^^Did you see the above review video I posted. The reviewer has played some Netflix movies in 4K. There you will notice deep blacks and contrasts which only looks better in FALD/DLED panels.

For TVs under 30~50k I would suggest VU anyday. But if budget is above 100k+ then SONY/LG or Samsung is the best choice.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, but get the Ultra TV 4K if you want to use the TV as Monitor or add some gaming consoles due to HDMI CEC port


I won't use it as monitor. But other than monitor does it have any more advantages? Getting more or of it than normal HDMI

These are some others names/trade names

AOC: E-link

Hitachi: HDMI-CEC 

LG: SimpLink or SIMPLINK (HDMI-CEC)

Mitsubishi: NetCommand for HDMI

Onkyo: RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI)

Panasonic: HDAVI Control, EZ-Sync, or VIERA Link

Philips: EasyLink

Pioneer: Kuro Link

Runco International: RuncoLink

Samsung: Anynet+

Sharp: Aquos Link

Sony: BRAVIA Sync

Toshiba: CE-Link or Regza Link

Vizio: CEC 


HDMI CEC, ARC, HEC.. 
Getting more complicated.

My old standard tv lg 32ls4600 had simplink feature, but don't know how to use it? (As I know now, it's HDMI CEC )
Now that tv is gone.

As I'm searching, Chromecast can be used HDMI CEC.
But do I need Chromecast for smart TV?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Vu is indeed claiming DLED in their specs, still not sure if it's actually that. DLED/FALD are similar, I agree, but usually it is expensive to implement. Even if we forget DLED, I agree that Vu has one of the best panels in budget TVs. Many people have praised it.
> 
> Maybe it has DLED, but doesn't have the tech to dim some LEDs when required based on the video.


You suggested Hisense TV previous post. Does it have DLED/FLAD?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

You can ignore chromecast feature. Its not mandatory for everyday use. If you want to share your mobile screen on TV and want to turn a Dumb TV into a SMART TV. Then you will need chromecast.

All you need is HDMI and USB 3 port and the VU can detect & play content from disk > 1TB in size


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> You suggested Hisense TV previous post. Does it have DLED/FLAD?


No, they don't mention it, checked its specs, just say LED backlit.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Did you see the above review video I posted. The reviewer has played some Netflix movies in 4K. There you will notice deep blacks and contrasts which only looks better in FALD/DLED panels.
> 
> For TVs under 30~50k I would suggest VU anyday. But if budget is above 100k+ then SONY/LG or Samsung is the best choice.


Its a VA panel, those have good contrast ratio, 3000:1 vs 1200:1 in most IPS panels.

Full Array Local Dimming for LED TVs Explained | LG USA

I don't think Vu has dimming like that, maybe it has DLED though. You can only notice that in say a dark room where blacks look bit greyish. Considering high contrast ratio, blacks are already better than IPS panels.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, but get the Ultra TV 4K if you want to use the TV as Monitor or add some gaming consoles due to HDMI CEC port


HDMI ARC/ CEC and DLNA all available in all 3 vu TV's (model CA, PM AND UT)
still can't differentiate between those 3 vu's.
All are different prices and out of stock.

If Hisense and vu are same then why not Hisense.?
I will get 5year panel warranty also.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> You suggested Hisense TV previous post. Does it have DLED/FLAD?


yes it has. check its website they bringing QLED also.







Watch the above video. The lady has described the TV very well with all details and the reason why the price is high in websites.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> You can ignore chromecast feature. Its not mandatory for everyday use. If you want to share your mobile screen on TV and want to turn a Dumb TV into a SMART TV. Then you will need chromecast.
> 
> All you need is HDMI and USB 3 port and the VU can detect & play content from disk > 1TB in size


vu TV Price is too high on websites TATA Cliq and Reliance Digital and no new model listed on both site.
I need to check in store.

From where to purchase vu TV's?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> HDMI ARC/ CEC and DLNA all available in all 3 vu TV's (model CA, PM AND UT)
> still can't differentiate between those 3 vu's.
> All are different prices and out of stock.
> 
> ...


Picture Quality of Vu Ultra 4K is better than Vu premium.

Don't fall for 5yrs warranty trap. First compare the TV side by side and make the decision. If I were you, I would definitely go for VU.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Picture Quality of Vu Ultra 4K is better than Vu premium.
> 
> Don't fall for 5yrs warranty trap. First compare the TV side by side and make the decision. If I were you, I would definitely go for VU.


Ultra vs cinema tv?

From where to purchase vu TV's?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Ultra vs cinema tv?
> 
> From where to purchase vu TV's?


Ultra 4K for picture quality. If you want higher brightness then Cinema.

Wait till Diwali you will get it on Amazon/Flipkart at discount prices.
or visit nearest showroom with a thumbdrive to test the TV yourself.
Once you see the demo of this TV. You will think that you are viewing a High-End SONY TV.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 7, 2020)

Currently vu is tried & tested so that's better choice in budget category. Few models are available offline at higher price but with extended warranty.

Somebody said Philips but strictly in dark room environment. Saying from my personal experience after using 50 inch model since April 2019. Btw my room has plenty of sunlight during day and panel is highly reflective.

Hi sense seem to be promising but only proper tv review can only disclose the true facts. 
Dixon technologies is license  manufacturer of hisense & Philips too as per ceo Arun Menon's statement in launch event even though initial models of 2018 were imported from china. 

My observations
Actual TV's picture quality is good if using built-in apps & USB contents. 
Once you connect through HDMI then the upscaling of the connected device, the quality of HDMI cable comes into picture.
My tata sky hd box is 5 yrs old now & pathetic moreover these dth companies compress regional sd & other channels a lot as per their wish.

I wish digital terrestrial broadcasting for all channels( including private players) get implemented soon in India

Or

Television companies bundle multiple tuners inside the tv box so no need of these cheap set-top boxes just insert card for dth or connect 75ohms cable to tv.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Television companies bundle multiple tuners inside the tv box so no need of these cheap set-top boxes just insert card for dth or connect 75ohms cable to tv.



???
Please explain.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> yes it has. check its website they bringing QLED also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Zangetsu said:


> Picture Quality of Vu Ultra 4K is better than Vu premium.
> 
> Don't fall for 5yrs warranty trap. First compare the TV side by side and make the decision. If I were you, I would definitely go for VU.


Ok. Software and picture quality difference









Comparing with other tvs


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 7, 2020)

How to close apps on Android tv?
As I will use Mobdro app which uses idle resources or start "mining" in background? (If not activated ads).
Is there any issue of background running apps? Like some other apps like Titanium TV, Terrarium TV etc etc?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't use app which do Mining in the background. You will reduce the life of the TV by using its resources unnecessarily.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 8, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Don't use app which do Mining in the background. You will reduce the life of the TV by using its resources unnecessarily.


Ok. But how do I know which app does mining and which doesn't?



> contents from = 4K UHD 2160p HDR 10bit or 12bit supported mostly for (***ahem groups***)
> (I don't know whether these formats HDR, HDR10, HDR10+, Dolby Vision or HLG will able to play these above videos)


What about this?

Also,
Do you know any offline store for vu in Mumbai?
Their site doesn't mention anything.
I found this one. 
*www.highstreetphoenix.com/store/vu


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> What about this?


Edit your post to mask the "ahem groups" names. All content can be played using a pc & with proper setup so first focus on TV capability & after that only worry about software setup.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Edit your post to mask the "ahem groups" names. All content can be played using a pc & with proper setup so first focus on TV capability & after that only worry about software setup.



Ok. 
I am not connecting TV to pc (for that I need to move pc to other room). I want to play 4k 10/12bit contents directly from USB ports.
Can I play that on vu ultra tv?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Ok.
> I am not connecting TV to pc (for that I need to move pc to other room). I want to play 4k 10/12bit contents directly from USB ports.
> Can I play that on vu ultra tv?


10 bit ones should work IMO, 12bit are useless as panels are 8bit+FRC, not even true 10bit.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Ok.
> I am not connecting TV to pc (for that I need to move pc to other room). I want to play 4k 10/12bit contents directly from USB ports.
> Can I play that on vu ultra tv?


Video should be no issue & audio too should be alright but there may be some contrast/brightness issues on certain videos depending on the HDR standard used but still I think it will be rare & you should be able to get same video with another HDR format easily. See below an old article but still valid.
*www.theverge.com/2017/1/5/14180456/hdr-formats-hdr10-dolby-vision-hlg-advanced-ces-2017


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Ok.
> I am not connecting TV to pc (for that I need to move pc to other room). I want to play 4k 10/12bit contents directly from USB ports.
> Can I play that on vu ultra tv?


Yes the TV will play HDR content and 4K videos smoothly. All you need to check if the TV supports HEVC decoding and you are good to go.

If you want to check offline stores then try these (they do have it in showrooms)
Vijay Sales
Croma
Reliance Digital
eZone


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 9, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes the TV will play HDR content and 4K videos smoothly. All you need to check if the TV supports HEVC decoding and you are good to go.
> 
> If you want to check offline stores then try these (they do have it in showrooms)
> Vijay Sales
> ...


Can you provide videos/links for thumbdrive test?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Can you provide videos/links for thumbdrive test?







Use this for dimming test. Read the rtings article linked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Can you provide videos/links for thumbdrive test?


what you want to test ?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 9, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> what you want to test ?


To check side by side with other branded tvs.
Picture quality and sound test.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> To check side by side with other branded tvs.
> Picture quality and sound test.


You mean you want link for 4K HDR videos to download in pendrive ?






Now I'm thinking of buying this TV for my parents


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> ???
> Please explain.


Currently we watch tv channels using set top boxes of dth providers(dvb - s), cable TV(dvb- c) or Dd free dish(dvb -s). I really doubt the quality of these boxes   & is it really providing best possible picture?

It would be great if the tv manufacturer were putting all possible transmission/ reception tuners within the tv box. This way we could bypass the set top boxes & could have option to choose with whom to go with. I guess I am not asking for more.

I also guess few TVs can receive all free to air channels ( or even paid channels) if the cable tv wire is connected to tv directly using compatible rf connector but the cable guys will not allow. If I am not mistaken Trai has not made set top boxes mandatory for those who just want to watch Free to air channels.


Currently all tv manufacturers are providing DVB-T/T2 (digital terrestrial tv.  In tier 1 cities we can see dordarshan channels including HD by connecting indoor or outdoor antenna to our TVs. 


Trai is pushing for  digital terrestrial broadcasting  but not sure if private player will be interested or may not be suitable business model for them with heavy investments. 
Very popular in Europe & US to watch free to air channels.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Currently we watch tv channels using set top boxes of dth providers(dvb - s), cable TV(dvb- c) or Dd free dish(dvb -s). I really doubt the quality of these boxes & is it really providing best possible picture?
> 
> It would be great if the tv manufacturer were putting all possible transmission/ reception tuners within the tv box. This way we could bypass the set top boxes & could have option to choose with whom to go with. I guess I am not asking for more.


My friend had a philips led tv with inbuilt videocon d2h tuner but teh setup guy could never manage to get audio working on HD channels as it needed some software/firmware update which my friend was unable to make videocon or philips customer care understand.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes, I do remember earlier this feature was available with all Videocon manufactured/assembled Philips as well as Videocon TVs. Mpeg 4 Audio codec issues.
It was taken down, may be these companies do not want us to have.

I really want to see how this digital terrestrial tv broadcasting norm comes out. The government is working since 2016.

I am fed up with compression of free to air and other regional channels, dropping of channels by DTH companies as well as their outage during heavy rains. I guess same  would be the case with cable tv except outage in rains.

I have Tata sky HD connection with removable card set top box since November 2015. 
 Recently I faced issue of card error twice & I had to clean it & reinsert. 
Second time it took long to get working so I booked for replacement of stb. I came to know from service person who was kind enough to tell me that these all are refurbished boxes  & I will not be getting new box even if I am ready to pay for it as newer box have card already fixed inside. I have to apply new connection(not possible till November/December 2020 until I exhaust my balance of annual recharge) or upgrade with binge + box worth 4k or uhd box around 6k or recording box @4.5k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2020)

I gave up on DTH a long time back, now I only pay it to compensate for my "downloading" from net so I don't feel bad about those "this movie took 1000 hours & provided jobs to 1000 persons so watch it legally etc" lines at the end of the movie credits.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I gave up on DTH a long time back, now I only pay it to compensate for my "downloading" from net so I don't feel bad about those "this movie took 1000 hours & provided jobs to 1000 persons so watch it legally etc" lines at the end of the movie credits.


Amazon Prime & Hotstar+ are good to have IMO. Good amount of content. If you want more, check if its possible to join someone's Netflix account, like those 800/4ppl pm type of groups. Then there's the free youtube.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon Prime & Hotstar+ are good to have IMO. Good amount of content. If you want more, check if its possible to join someone's Netflix account, like those 800/4ppl pm type of groups. Then there's the free youtube.


Actually DTH is used by other members in home & package consists of hollywood movies channels, it is just that nobody watches them & I watch them on PC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually DTH is used by other members in home & package consists of hollywood movies channels, it is just that nobody watches them & I watch them on PC.


Understandable. 

I wish Hotstar should just allow live streaming of a channel instead of giving the show list (maybe give it to the 1.5k plan). Airtel's live TV selection is good but I don't use it though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2020)

Here is side-by-side comparison of both






Both are very good TVs. But I will go with Vu as it has wider color gamut.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Here is side-by-side comparison of both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering there's no equipment with them to measure it, it just might be the case of more colour saturation. Many reviewers hate extra saturation but most people like a bit saturated colours, myself included. I increase vibrance a bit from Nvidia Control Panel for my monitor.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 14, 2020)

I emailed vu few days back for vu ultra tv, and got 2 replies with 2 mobile numbers for related area sales manager for local guidance. In mail they mention about cinema tv.
One of them replied on WhatsApp about premium tv.
"Available stock 
43PM 
Three years warranty 
Amount - 35000"

What's that exact price for these vu tvs?

Hisense TV's are not certified Android tv.?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Considering there's no equipment with them to measure it, it just might be the case of more colour saturation. Many reviewers hate extra saturation but most people like a bit saturated colours, myself included. I increase vibrance a bit from Nvidia Control Panel for my monitor.


I personally hate saturated colors where the Green looks like fluorescent green instead of natural green.
Always look for Skin tones of the characters on screen and judge the quality. A life like skin tone color looks more pleasant to watch than the reddish skin tones.

That is where the WCG (Wide Color Gamut) comes into play. The more the WCG the better color accuracy.



TigerKing said:


> I emailed vu few days back for vu ultra tv, and got 2 replies with 2 mobile numbers for related area sales manager for local guidance. In mail they mention about cinema tv.
> One of them replied on WhatsApp about premium tv.
> "Available stock
> 43PM
> ...


Wait for some time and you will get it online. I might buy it in Sep/Nov in Diwali sales.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I personally hate saturated colors where the Green looks like fluorescent green instead of natural green.
> Always look for Skin tones of the characters on screen and judge the quality. A life like skin tone color looks more pleasant to watch than the reddish skin tones.
> 
> That is where the WCG (Wide Color Gamut) comes into play. The more the WCG the better color accuracy.
> ...


Let me know then.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I personally hate saturated colors where the Green looks like fluorescent green instead of natural green.
> Always look for Skin tones of the characters on screen and judge the quality. A life like skin tone color looks more pleasant to watch than the reddish skin tones.
> 
> That is where the WCG (Wide Color Gamut) comes into play. The more the WCG the better color accuracy.
> ...


I don't like too much saturation as well, which was the case with Samsung phones back in S2/S3 days. But I like a bit saturated images & have found others to like it as well. Too much saturation is obvious to most.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2020)

^^That TechieBeez channel is excellent as She does in-depth reviews and real world comparisons.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Aug 31, 2020)

new TV in town..
*ridaex.store


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2020)

heard about it long back...they even ship the TV with plywood box for more protection.

Not sure about the service center and build quality of it. and no showroom for Demo.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Sep 15, 2020)

Moneycontrol: Festive season shocker: TV prices could rise by 20-35% in October.
*www.moneycontrol.com/news/business...s-could-rise-by-20-35-in-october-5837581.html


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 20, 2020)

New Toshiba TV have good picture quality while Hisense have good sound. (+4 year warranty)











Toshiba vs Hisense vs Vu
Should I purchase Toshiba (Vidaa OS) (+4 year panel warranty offer)? Or wait for Vu.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Toshiba vs Hisense vs Vu
> Should I purchase Toshiba (Vidaa OS) (+4 year panel warranty offer)? Or wait for Vu.


Try to first find out who handles toshiba rma nowadays & whether there is an authorized service centre in your city itself.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> New Toshiba TV have good picture quality while Hisense have good sound. (+4 year warranty)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toshiba panel seems good. As whitestar said, look for service centres. I would say get a Mi TV Box 4K with it to solve the app issues. Other than Samsung & LG, no one else yet has had a good app support in their custom OS. Sony had Linux based OS once upon a time, but they dropped it for android TV OS.
Mi Box 4K ₹3,499 | Ultra HD Streaming Player

Apparently Mi Box lacks Dolby Vision, but I don't think except Prime Video & Netflix anyone will use it commonly. Obviously there's Firestick 4K at a higher price.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 20, 2020)

Toshiba is fully owned by Hi Sense so my guess is that the service support will be provided by same service providers. If I am not mistaken Hi sense was busy establishing networks in India since last year.
Check official pages for details..

*toshibatv-in.com/about-us/


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Toshiba panel seems good. As whitestar said, look for service centres. I would say get a* Mi TV Box 4K *with it to solve the app issues. Other than Samsung & LG, no one else yet has had a good app support in their custom OS. Sony had Linux based OS once upon a time, but they dropped it for android TV OS.
> Mi Box 4K ₹3,499 | Ultra HD Streaming Player
> 
> Apparently *Mi Box lacks Dolby Vision*, but I don't think except Prime Video & Netflix anyone will use it commonly. Obviously there's *Firestick 4K* at a higher price.


*www.digit.in/news/audio-video/tata-sky-binge-plus-set-top-box-now-available-for-rs-2999-56441.htmlInstead of Mi TV Box 4K,  Tata sky bing+ seems good deal, I already have Tata sky just need to upgrade if I want subscription.
Yes firestick 4k is a good choice.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> *www.digit.in/news/audio-video/tata-sky-binge-plus-set-top-box-now-available-for-rs-2999-56441.htmlInstead of Mi TV Box 4K,  Tata sky bing+ seems good deal, I already have Tata sky just need to upgrade if I want subscription.
> Yes firestick 4k is a good choice.
> 
> 
> ...


Reading the review, I can instantly pick a big con, it is not standalone. You need to be an active subscriber of Tata Sky to even use other OTT platforms, not worth investment IMO. Again lacks Dolby Vision but the TV's OS has Prime Video & Netflix, so not an issue.
Tata Sky Binge+ Review: Does it bring the best of OTT and live TV in one package? | Digit

Cable subscriber count will inevitably go down. I personally won't get a cable connection or buy a DTH, many of my friends have same opinion. People like my parents still need them for sure. Something like Airtel xstream has a decent selection of live channels, maybe jio TV does too.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 21, 2020)

Jio TV has almost major popular live channel on their platform[my observation from last 2 days]. If you are selecting Gold or above plans you are getting all major OTT app subscription too. Only gripe will be the availability of Jio fiber & I guess its still in few pockets only.

Now seriously thinking to ditch my Tatasky connection & get 300Mbps Jio Plan provided my parents get familiar with Jio & these OTT apps.

Please Note: There still could be issue with viewing quality in few OTT apps. I had issues with Zee5 & hotstar during strict lockdown in April & May 2020. I guess Jio Fiber is still in experimental stage.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 21, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Jio TV has almost major popular live channel on their platform[my observation from last 2 days]. If you are selecting Gold or above plans you are getting all major OTT app subscription too. Only gripe will be the availability of Jio fiber & I guess its still in few pockets only.
> 
> Now seriously thinking to ditch my Tatasky connection & get 300Mbps Jio Plan provided my parents get familiar with Jio & these OTT apps.
> 
> Please Note: There still could be issue with viewing quality in few OTT apps. I had issues with Zee5 & hotstar during strict lockdown in April & May 2020. I guess Jio Fiber is still in experimental stage.


I am talking about their app, not Jio fibre or set-top box. I think if you have a jio SIM & recharge maybe ₹150 pm or more, you will get its subscription. Its something similar for airtel xstream.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry for highjacking thread, what's a good 50inch 4k tv? Cheaper is better. Sasta sundar tikau basicallly


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2020)

Neo said:


> Sorry for highjacking thread, what's a good 50inch 4k tv? Cheaper is better. Sasta sundar tikau basicallly


How much Sasta ? What is your budget ?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 21, 2020)

What about you? @Zangetsu 
Are your still waiting for vu TV or buying something else?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> What about you? @Zangetsu
> Are your still waiting for vu TV or buying something else?


I am not sure about the After sales service of newly launched brands (Toshiba, Hi-Sense etc) will research more on it and will make decision.
I will buy in Diwali or post that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 21, 2020)

Neo said:


> Sorry for highjacking thread, what's a good 50inch 4k tv? Cheaper is better. Sasta sundar tikau basicallly


Maybe Motorola 50" 4K, if you can't find Vu or Hisense ones. The new Toshiba ones have a great panel but OS isn't good, so needs something like Mi TV 4K or Fire Stick 4K to solve app issue.


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How much Sasta ? What is your budget ?


idk 30k maybe? i went to this shop and i saw some chinese generic 4k 49inch for 18k, is that good?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2020)

Neo said:


> idk 30k maybe? i went to this shop and i saw some chinese generic 4k 49inch for 18k, is that good?


Don't waste 18k on Generic Chinese brands....you will cry out loud for good later.

50" 4K TV will be atleast 25~30k. Get from reputed brands. 
as of now Vu is highly recommended and new upcoming brands Hi-Sense are also good.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2020)

Ordered OnePlus 43inch. Don't ask please


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 30, 2020)

Neo said:


> Ordered OnePlus 43inch. Don't ask please


Did you get it ? How is it ? And please post a review if you can.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 30, 2020)

Neo said:


> Ordered OnePlus 43inch. Don't ask please


You may get bad installation service. And no demo. Be careful.


----------



## Neo (Oct 2, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Did you get it ? How is it ? And please post a review if you can.


Its okay I think, there's a certain redness to the colors though, so has to tinker around a bit to get acceptable pictures.
The speakers are also 'okay' I suppose. Connecting devises is very easy and fast.
Bezels are so small except for the chin.

I don't know what else to say here. if u have any particular questions let me know


----------



## Neo (Oct 2, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> You may get bad installation service. And no demo. Be careful.


Thabsk for the heads up, I actually wasn't home when they installed but I went smoothly


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 2, 2020)

Neo said:


> I don't know what else to say here. if u have any particular questions let me know


Can you connect multiple bluetooth headphones to tv?


----------



## Neo (Oct 2, 2020)

i dont think so. I have  a bluetooth headphone and a bluetooth speaker, can use only one at a time


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 8, 2020)

Update..
Vu TVs will be available online from 15th October.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Update..
> Vu TVs will be available online from 15th October.


Yes, saw that in youtube. But lets see


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2020)

The Toshiba U7980 looks really good in specs and reviews


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2020)

Recently announed Nokia TVs wih Onkyo soundbar seems good as well. It claims 512 dimming zones, not the highest brightness, esp that 43" model at 30k but paired with a soundbar, it seems like a good one on paper.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2020)

Anything about this?

Fllipkart's Complete TV Protection (3 years)
Get 3 Years of Full Warranty Coverage. Covers Picture/Sound Quality, panel issues and accidental damages too. Guaranteed 30% exchange value at the end of 3 years. Assured Genuine parts & Door-Step Repair.Know More
Tip: If you plan to use your product for more than 1 year this is the best way to protect it.


Spoiler: Complete TV Protection (3 years)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 9, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Anything about this?
> 
> Fllipkart's Complete TV Protection (3 years)
> Get 3 Years of Full Warranty Coverage. Covers Picture/Sound Quality, panel issues and accidental damages too. Guaranteed 30% exchange value at the end of 3 years. Assured Genuine parts & Door-Step Repair.Know More
> ...


Heard not so good things about flipkart insurance plans incl for mobiles.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2020)

Updated Vu TV site..
*www.vugrp.com/support
Customer Support = VU - Register Product

Register your Vu TV
Install your Vu TV
Repair your Vu TV
Installation = Self Installation | Vu Televisions

Technical Specifications
Unboxing and Table top installation
Product Demonstration
Vu Ultra 4K TV

Warranty

Warranty Status & Guidelines
Please click here to check your warranty status!

Warranty Terms and Conditions
User Guidelines.
Absolutely no hidden costs.
Purchase an Extended Warranty

Prolong your happiness and Long Life for your TV
Total Protection for Uninterrupted Experiences
Direct brand support.
Pricing and T&C's

Warranty Coverage On Panel

Panel issues – what is covered and what is not?
Warranty liabilities for panel damage.
Check images for illustrations.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Heard not so good things about flipkart insurance plans incl for mobiles.


ok.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2020)

My TV 32LS4600 FHD IPS display panel physically damaged (like this).
where I can purchase that display for this TV?
I have not yet searched for display panel "part number" by manually opening.
TV is not under warranty and panel cost is about ₹18K provided by official LG Customer Service. :/
exchange is possible for damaged TV?
Is there anything else you might want to add or suggest?
thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2020)

Buy a new TV instead of changing panels. The replaced panel may not serve you well for long.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Recently announed Nokia TVs wih Onkyo soundbar seems good as well. It claims 512 dimming zones, not the highest brightness, esp that 43" model at 30k but paired with a soundbar, it seems like a good one on paper.


The TV market competition is growing now just like mobiles.






Site says its DLED with 420nits brightness in 55". Onkyo sound bar is tempting. But Dolby Vision/Atmos is missing.
Would love to compare it with Vu & Toshiba.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Onkyo sound bar is tempting. But Dolby Vision/Atmos is missing.
> Would love to compare it with Vu & Toshiba.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 11, 2020)

New Nokia tv seems good..
And vu bringing made in India TVs


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 22, 2020)

How is this LG 2019's model compared to Vu Ultra 4k?
*www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-43UM7290PTF*www.amazon.in/dp/B07TMFV9NN*www.flipkart.com/lg-108cm-43-inch-ultra-hd-4k-led-smart-tv/p/itm192970a6253b5?pid=TVSFZZ2KPCWNB6VH


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> How is this LG 2019's model compared to Vu Ultra 4k?
> *www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-43UM7290PTF*www.amazon.in/dp/B07TMFV9NN*www.flipkart.com/lg-108cm-43-inch-ultra-hd-4k-led-smart-tv/p/itm192970a6253b5?pid=TVSFZZ2KPCWNB6VH


I liked how LG UM7300 looked, 6000 series wasn't that good. IMO budget TVs from big brands might be a bit inferior to good VFM options like Vu, Toshiba, even new Nokia & Moto TVs.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 29, 2020)

*www.theindianobserver.com/2020/10/oppo-gearing-up-to-launch-its-4k-smart.html
*www.theindianobserver.com/2020/10/best-4k-smart-tvs-2020-in-india-sony.html


Spoiler: Top 43 inches TVs



*Top 43 inches TVs*

1. Sony X8000H Rs 66,900
*amzn.to/3jDdG0J

2. Sony X7500H
Amazon Rs 53,999
*amzn.to/34xUkpy

Flipkart Rs 57,690
Sony 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

3. Sony X7400H Rs 49,990
*amzn.to/3mrojph

4. LG UM7300 Rs 40,525
LG 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

5. Sony X7002G Rs 42,999
Sony Bravia X7002G 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India



*www.theindianobserver.com/2020/10/best-budget-smart-tvs-2020india65.html


Spoiler: Top 43 inches Budget 4k TVs



*Top 43 inches 4k Budget TVs*

*I have ranked LG TVs according to their performance. The TV with [a] is the highest-ranking LG TV.*

1. Sony X7002G Rs 42,999
Sony Bravia X7002G 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

2. LG WebOS Smart TVs

a. LG UM7780 Rs 42,875 (Best in picture quality & Audio)
LG 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

b. LG UM7300 Rs 40,525
LG 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

c. LG UN7300 Rs 39,589
LG 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

d. LG UN7290 Rs 34,999
LG 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

3. Samsung Rs 34,990
*amzn.to/2G3MV7Q

4. Nokia Rs 30,999
*fkrt.it/P1nIdduuuN

5. Hisense Rs 27,499
*fkrt.it/PckTpWuuuN

6. Motorola Rs 30,999
*fkrt.it/_ouJhhNNNN

7. Sanyo Kaizen Rs 26,999
*amzn.to/35KnXDi

8. Thomson Rs 25,499
*fkrt.it/iIVhmlNNNN

9. Mi TV Rs 25,999
*fkrt.it/iI0dRvNNNN


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 30, 2020)

No sign of VU tvs yet.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> No sign of VU tvs yet.


Yeah. Nokia one seems good for under 30k. But days of good 4K TVs at 25k seems over.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2020)

Found this Samsung wondertainment 43 inch, this is unavailable online so check with Samsung locally. 
*www.amazon.in/dp/B086R8D4NM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabt1_F4MXFb87HVCMPOnline it shows 36k and This is a Tizen os tv.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Found this Samsung wondertainment 43 inch, this is unavailable online so check with Samsung locally.
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B086R8D4NM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabt1_F4MXFb87HVCMPOnline it shows 36k and This is a Tizen os tv.


Cheap Chinese TVs, like Nokia, has a better panel. But if you don't live in a big city, better avoid those Chinese TVs due to lack of after sales.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> No sign of VU tvs yet.



Vu Ultra 4K TV is back

*www.amazon.in/inches-Ultra-Android-5-Hotkeys-55UT/dp/B089KVCGCV


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 5, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Vu Ultra 4K TV is back
> 
> *www.amazon.in/inches-Ultra-Android-5-Hotkeys-55UT/dp/B089KVCGCV



How is the upscaling of regular 720p/1080p content in this TV ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> How is the upscaling of regular 720p/1080p content in this TV ?


Upscaling is excellent. Watch some reviews on youtube


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 5, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> How is the upscaling of regular 720p/1080p content in this TV ?


Most good budget TVs have decent upscaling for 720p & good one for 1080p, but at 480p, even big names suffer, just not enough info I guess.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 6, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Vu Ultra 4K TV is back
> 
> *www.amazon.in/inches-Ultra-Android-5-Hotkeys-55UT/dp/B089KVCGCV


No 43" yet.
I will wait for new models..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2020)

Got the Vu Ultra 4K 55" delivered today to my parents


----------



## doubleseven (Jan 23, 2021)

How good is Vu's service. I see a lot of complaints about HiSense. Want to get a 30K 43" for parents and I am confused


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2021)

doubleseven said:


> How good is Vu's service. I see a lot of complaints about HiSense. Want to get a 30K 43" for parents and I am confused


Vu service is better than all the Chinese TV brands right now. excluding big Giants (Samsung, LG, Sony)


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 31, 2021)

How is "GoWarranty" service?
*gowarranty.in/Also available on Amazon. Coupons.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 23, 2022)

So finally purchased Hisense 43A6H 4k TV
₹21990 on Amazon.
Discounts - 
4000 coupon on product page.
2000 instant discount SBI debit card.
1000 discount by price above some limit
1200 Cashback coupon collected during Kickstart sale

I think there is more discount for SBI credit card.

Next purchase is warranty. I will try gowarranty.

Sony x74k 43" 4k 2022 model is also available for 34500k but above my budget.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

I would suggest avoid VM reviews, recently he was exposed of giving false reviews on Toshiba and Vu


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I would suggest avoid VM reviews, recently he was exposed of giving false reviews on Toshiba and Vu



Any video link?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

Watch this video first without skipping anything:







And then watch this video in the end


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Watch this video first without skipping anything:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.

About brightness,
Luminance measurements should be taken on center and all four corner. Total 5 measurements.

In 1st video, Vineet's review, i can see value rising from that Luminance meter
In 2nd video, techiebeez, same thing.

1st, Also brightness was tested on screen center. 
2nd, not tested on center

TBH, I am no expert.
But may be Techiebeez channel got defective product. Or Vineet Malhotra was targeted by Toshiba brand and they indirectly send that quality TV.
Also recently I am also facing used product delivered by Amazon (i returned all, but all products were below ₹1000)

Also there are no in depth reviewers for tv in India.
Showing all colour testing, settings, all content.

I checked this review too. But this TV is different. Just like TCL in India and abroad.
*www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/a6h


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 24, 2022)

Sadly there are no good tech reviewers. I do watch VM, but to just get a general idea.

Rtings.com is the best for TV reviews IMO, sadly don't have budget TV reviews.

36 zones is not good IMO, 72 is still manageable but still not good. HDR400 is not good, beyond HDR600 + good number of zones will give a good experience, mostly on a VA panel. Hardware Unboxed has a checklist for HDR, and none of the budget TVs get close to meeting it for a good HDR experience, Hisense U6G gets close though. OLEDs are the best for HDR.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 24, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> 
> About brightness,
> Luminance measurements should be taken on center and all four corner. Total 5 measurements.
> ...


TCL at least doesn't use same model number here. Hisense used to bring the same models here, like U6G & upcoming U7H. Is A6H available here not same as A6H reviewed by rtings?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

The luminance device 99% of reviewers use is not the accurate device. The accurate luminance device costs 8lacs rupees.
And its not about peak brightness issue, VM mentioned the wrong dimming zones and also said the back panel is metallic....which he proves by sticking magnets at the back panel of the TV(s) to prove them metallic.

Most of the reviewers get paid by the companies to promote their product, by which the reviewer only give +ve points to create high sales volume.

watch this video which gives good Tips while buying any 4K HDR TV in market


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> TCL at least doesn't use same model number here. Hisense used to bring the same models here, like U6G & upcoming U7H. Is A6H available here not same as A6H reviewed by rtings?


Correct. The Europe manufactured TV(s) will have difference in Quality than Asia manufactured TV(s)


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> TCL at least doesn't use same model number here. Hisense used to bring the same models here, like U6G & upcoming U7H. Is A6H available here not same as A6H reviewed by rtings?


I don't know exactly. but there is no comparison of abroad model and Indian model.
like this.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> So finally purchased Hisense 43A6H 4k TV
> ₹21990 on Amazon.
> Discounts -
> 4000 coupon on product page.
> ...


Is this good choice? or bad?
my budget was 25k earlier.
but increased budget to 30k during covid.
then decided this Hisense 43A6H 4k TV
But found this deal on 23rd midnight. So purchased at ₹21990.
So good choice or bad choice?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

^^TV is good as per budget. But remember you cannot enjoy true 4K experience and Dolby Vision with 350nits of brightness and also Dolby Atmos. So, take them as pinch of salt features.

for 4K experience TV should >= 55" and Dolby Vision needs 1000nits of brightness minimum.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^TV is good as per budget. But remember you cannot enjoy true 4K experience and Dolby Vision with 350nits of brightness and also Dolby Atmos. So, take them as pinch of salt features.
> 
> for 4K experience TV should >= 55" and Dolby Vision needs 1000nits of brightness minimum.


Do's send don'ts after tv installation.
Some YouTube ad-free apps for TV?
And anything else interesting Add-on, gadgets for tv?.


I will use Kodi and IPTV app.

I will be playing 4k movies and series from USB or direct url.
So, I will disable/remove those Netflix and prime video apps, any issues, disadvantage or advantage after removing this?


Please share some video links to download which I can test on this 4k tv.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 24, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> So finally purchased Hisense 43A6H 4k TV
> ₹21990 on Amazon.
> Discounts -
> 4000 coupon on product page.
> ...


Congratulations!
Thats good pricing for 4k tv with 3 years warranty, as recently I had mostly seen 43inches 4k tvs around 28k to 30k.

Do share your opinion of it. I am too planning for 43inch tv to be used with PC. Content mostly 1080p.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2022)

sandynator said:


> I am too planning for 43inch tv to be used with PC. Content mostly 1080p.


In that case you will need either good upscaling in 4k TV(unlikely in case of budget TVs as that requires powerful hardware) or in your PC via madvr(requires a 1650/equivalent level graphics card minimum).


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 25, 2022)

sandynator said:


> Congratulations!
> Thats good pricing for 4k tv with 3 years warranty, as recently I had mostly seen 43inches 4k tvs around 28k to 30k.
> 
> Do share your opinion of it. I am too planning for 43inch tv to be used with PC. Content mostly 1080p.


For that you need big brand tv.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 25, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Do's send don'ts after tv installation.
> Some YouTube ad-free apps for TV?
> And anything else interesting Add-on, gadgets for tv?.
> 
> ...


???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> I will be playing 4k movies and series from USB or direct url.
> So, I will disable/remove those Netflix and prime video apps, any issues, disadvantage or advantage after removing this?


You need official apps to check if TV is supporting HDR/DV properly as these streaming sites have content in both these formats. It helps in troubleshooting if HDR/DV is not working properly with downloaded content.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 26, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> You need official apps to check if TV is supporting HDR/DV properly as these streaming sites have content in both these formats. It helps in troubleshooting if HDR/DV is not working properly with downloaded content.


Okay. Got it.
Can you share some downloadable sample videos? 
There was a link on MX players ac3 codec xda forum thread, but i couldn't find it now. Site have videos of different resolution, different bits (8, 10 and 12 etc), and hdr formats etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Okay. Got it.
> Can you share some downloadable sample videos?
> There was a link on MX players ac3 codec xda forum thread, but i couldn't find it now. Site have videos of different resolution, different bits (8, 10 and 12 etc), and hdr formats etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Site have videos of different resolution, different bits (8, 10 and 12 etc), and hdr formats etc.


12 bit is not standard & you will rarely find it in mainstream downloadable content. 1080p non-HDR/DV h264 is 8 bit while 2160p 10 bit h265 is HDR/DV. Your best bet is to download some standard release group from "ahem sources" to test as that's where it will matter whether it works or not.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 27, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> 12 bit is not standard & you will rarely find it in mainstream downloadable content. 1080p non-HDR/DV h264 is 8 bit while 2160p 10 bit h265 is HDR/DV. Your best bet is to download some standard release group from "ahem sources" to test as that's where it will matter whether it works or not.


Tried. And it's working good on VLC, tried "ahem"releases.
So much brightness and whiteness. But no lag surprisingly while playing Thanos fighting and some other endgame scenes.
Need some calibration for these types of movies.
Suggest calibration hdr for this model.
Global release model seems to have little different settings on ratings. Those settings looks wired for me on this tv. Too much Vivid even in natural default settings.
Picture Settings are different when playing HDR.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Suggest calibration hdr for this model.


You need to experiment, check the hifivision forums for TVs as it is the only audio/video focused forum in India so many users there with lots of experience in such matters.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2022)

@TigerKing : Please refrain from posting release group names here.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 28, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> @TigerKing : Please refrain from posting release group names here.


Yes.


----------

